

Google Research: The YouTube Social Network  - yarapavan
http://research.google.com/pubs/pub37738.html

======
Irishsteve
Wish Google Research would actually give better insight into their approaches
or proposed approaches. This paper while interesting is a lot of data
analysis. IT's not like anyone out there could go and replicate Youtube.

P.s I understand a company not wanting to give away secret sauce but if they
are publishing this info at academic conferences it would be great to get some
proper insight.

~~~
esrauch
Their other papers are about BigTable or load balancing systems that the
researchers developed for an immediate business need of the company, and then
published an overview of their work incidentally after the fact. I have seen
very little come out that was even analysis that wasn't necessary to do
internally if the company was never going to publish anything.

Maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like Google and Amazon follow this model much
more than other companies like IBM or Microsoft who more often publish much
more theoretical on not-yet-practical work that is only in the direction of
their goals rather than already productionized well before it gets published.

------
fatjokes
For those wondering, it seems that the paper was accepted to AAAI's ICWSM.

